# Dividing my 10 gallon Tank -The Game Plan



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to share with you my plan for my future divided 10 gallon tank.


My tank is hopefully going to leave enough space for each fish to move around freely because my tank is going to have a new Aqua Clear filter or sponge filter (which one should i get) and a heater in the middle of the tank with 2 dividers on each side to ensure each fish gets even heat and filtration distribution and cannot sees each other and get stressed, and if the rare event they would squeeze their way through a divider, they would have another divider to squeeze through. I am going to use silk plants and natural smoothed out (hopefully) pebbles. I am going to get the divider they sell at Petsmart. Is this divider a good divider?

Which types of Bettas should i get? I was thinking a half-moon on one side and a plakat on the other?


Thanks so much everybody, i am so physched when i can start buying and setting up everything for my new tank!:lol::-D


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I would say get a sponge filter. AquaClears are powerful filters with a lot of flow. I honestly can't see a 10 gal with two bettas needing something like that. Sponge filters will provide all the biological and mechanical filtration you need. They will also be significantly cheaper as a startup cost and long-term. 

As for dividers, I wouldn't use the one at Petsmart. I had it before I made my own; it's completely see-through. Even with the double-divider you fish would be able to see each other. I made my own using craft mesh and report card binders. 

As far as divided tanks, I love them! :-D I like the 3-section method because it gives a barrier to jumpers (it's already come in handy 2 times) and a visual barrier. I'm not kidding when I say I've found my one and only method of keeping bettas. 

I've taken a big liking to plakats recently. I only have one right now, but I know I will have many more in the future. They are so full of energy! I love the long-finned halfmoons and vieltails, but if you want a ball of energy, get a plakat.


----------

